# augmented reality Games



## melmager (13. Oktober 2019)

Wenn man so durch das Web surft auf der Suche nach dem nächsten Smart Phone bin ich auf
AVR Core gestossen - die stellen eine augmented reality (erweiterte Realität) sprich wo über die Kamera die reale Umgebung mit eingebaut wird)
gestossen - allerdings wenn man im App Store danach sucht kommen nur die "normalen" VR Spiele - Sprich die mit Papphalter die dann eine VR Brille erzeugen.

aber nichts vernünftiges mit augmented reality und das einzige was ich kannte ist Pokemon und Lego Hidden Side  durch Werbung :-(

Gibt es in der Richtung nix ? Gerne SF / Orgs oder Drachen verhauen ist auch ok /  Adventure 

was ich so gefunden bei der Suche ist ein AR Drache (Drachen zähmen leich gemacht lässt grüssen) oder ein T-Rex
oder Zombis jagen geht auch

Eventuell ist es ja das Problem das die eigne Umgebung eingeblendet wird - da geht nur irgendwas jagen oder virtuelle Haustiere bespassen 
eine echte VR die einen auf ein andren Planeten aussetzt (um mal bei SF zu bleiben) das geht, aber bei AR wird es schwierig wenn im Raumschiff cockpit das eigen Sofa rumsteht :-(

eventuell sollte ich das Kriterium AR tauglich einfach ausglenden bei der suche - was denkt Ihr ?

Wobei Spellforce als AR , das hätte was  - Karte Elonie geht nur wenn man im Wald ist so die Richtung .... bei Pokemon scheucht man die Leute ja auch durch die gegend ....


----------

